# Bad Grandpa .5 (uncensored) coming out July 8th 2014



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

JOHNNY KNOXVILLE RETURNS WITH NEVER-BEFORE-SEEN PRANKS IN AN ALL-NEW, UNCENSORED MOVIE



JACKASS PRESENTS: BAD GRANDPA .5



Outrageous, Unrated Film Debuts Exclusively on Digital June 3, 2014



Blu-ray™ Arrives July 8th, Including Over 40 Minutes of Additional Outtakes, Interviews and Pranks



HOLLYWOOD, Calif. – Johnny Knoxville is back as everyone’s favorite octogenarian in the outrageous follow-up to the Academy Award®-nominated blockbuster Jackass Presents: Bad Grandpa. An all-new and unrated movie crammed full of never-before-seen pranks, JACKASS PRESENTS: BAD GRANDPA .5 arrives exclusively on Digital June 3, 2014 from Paramount Home Media Distribution. 

“So many hilarious scenes and pranks didn’t make it into Bad Grandpa because they didn’t make sense for the story—I’m talking five-star bits that were painful to cut from the movie. You’ll get to see them all in BAD GRANDPA .5 and maybe some stuff we shouldn’t show you,” said Johnny Knoxville. “You know how we always joke we have no clue what we’re doing? Well, when you see the ‘window up ,window down’ behind-the-scenes footage on BAD GRANDPA .5 you'll know we aren’t lying. Amazing. Can’t wait till you see that and the whole movie.”

BAD GRANDPA .5 gives you a whole new perspective on the world of Irving Zisman with unbelievable bonus scenes and hilarious pranks also featuring Academy Award-winner Spike Jonze (as “Gloria”) and Oscar®-nominee Catherine Keener (as Irving’s wife “Ellie”)…plus a look at the evolution of Johnny Knoxville’s naughty alter-ego, the Academy Award-nominated makeup effects, and an exclusive behind-the-scenes peek at the idiocy it takes to make a hidden camera movie in public.

JACKASS PRESENTS: BAD GRANDPA .5 will be available to download or stream at digital stores including Amazon Instant Video, CinemaNow, Google Play, iTunes, Sony Entertainment Network, Target Ticket, VUDU and Xbox Video.

Arriving July 8th, the JACKASS PRESENTS: BAD GRANDPA .5 Blu-ray includes the all-new movie along with over 40 minutes of additional footage including a roundtable discussion with Johnny Knoxville, Spike Jonze and director Jeff Tremaine about the evolution of Irving Zisman, a series of pranks gone bad, outtakes and more. The film will also be available on July 8th as a single-disc DVD.





JACKASS PRESENTS: BAD GRANDPA .5

Street Date: June 3, 2014 (Digital)

July 8, 2014 (Blu-ray & DVD)

SRP: $21.99 U.S. (Blu-ray)

$15.99 U.S. (DVD)

Runtime: 76 minutes

U.S. Rating: Unrated

Trailer here

http://news.moviefone.com/2014/05/21/jackass-presents-bad-grandpa-5/


----------

